# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت >  مقاله تخصصی دوربين های مداربسته

## emp.pmp

امروزه در مراكز صنعتي و اداري جهت نظارت بر محيط فيزيكي و نظارت بركار كاركنان ياكـارگران در جـهت كنترل و مديـريت بهـتر و كارآمـد‌تر بـه وفـور از سيستمهاي تـلويزيوني مـداربسته (closed circuit TV)(cctv) استفاده مي‌شود.اين سيستمها به عنوان سيستمهاي كنترل تصويري نيز ناميده مي‌شوند. گاهي نيز از اين سيستمها با مخفف CCVE (تجهيزات ويدئويي مداربسته) ياد مي‌شود. در محلهايي مانند بانكها ـ ادارات ـ دانشگاهها ـ كارخانجات ـ فروشگاههاي بزرگ ـ فروشگاههاي فروش اجناس گرانقيمت مانند طلافروشيها ـ در سوپرماركتهاي بزرگ  و در كنترل ترافيك خيابانها و چهارراه‌ها اين سيستمها را ميتوان نصب و مورد استفاده قرار داد. استفاده از اين سيستمها در منازل مسكوني رواج چنداني نيافته است ولي با پا به عرصه گذاشتن سيستمهاي تصويري كه قادرند حركت را در محدودة تحت نظارت سيستم تشخيص و اعلام خطر نمايند يا توسط سنسورهاي خاصي تحريك شده و شروع به ضبط فيلم از محل بنمايند انتظار مي‌رود كه استفاده از اين سيستمها در منازل مسكوني نيز گسترش بيايد. به اينگونه سيستمها هم اكنون اصطلاح دزدگير تصويري اطلاق مي‌شود. اصول كار سيستمهايCCTV به اين صورت است كه ابتدا تصاوير توسط دوربينهاي مداربسته دريافت شده و براي نمايش و پخش به مانيتور يا تلويزيون انتقال داده مي‌شود. همچنين براي ضبط و يا تغيير نحوه نمايش روي مانيتور و پخش همزمان تصاوير دوربينها روي مانيتور و كنترل از راه دور دوربينها نيز تجهيزات و امكاناتي وجود دارد. چون تصاوير دريافت شده از اين سيستمها براي بينندگان محدودي مي‌باشد لذا به آنها تلويزيون مداربسته مي‌گويند بر خلاف تلويزيون عمومي (Broadcast TV) كه جهت پخش تصاوير براي عموم مي‌باشد. با توجه به تنظيماتي كه روي دوربينها و ساير تجهيزات ميتوان انجام داد اين سيستمها در شرايط جوي متفاوت و در روز و شب نيز كارآيي خوبي دارند.
براي كنترل ورود و خروج افراد به يك محل و براي كنترل مكانهاي وسيع توسط چندين دوربين و نمايش همزمان تصوير آنها و نظارت سمعي و بصري از فواصل بسيار دور از طريق شبكه تلفن بدون نياز به حضور فيزيكي كنترل كننده در محل و در دستگاههايي كه كنترل بصري آنها توسط انسان مقدور نبوده يا خطر آفرين مي‌باشد نيز ميتوان از اين سيستمها استفاده كرد. لذا استفاده از سيستمهاي CCTV روز به روز در حال رشد است و با توجه به تكنولوژي ساخت تجهيزات آن كه مبتني بر صنعت الكترونيك و كامپيوتر مي‌باشد ساخت و توليد تجهيزات اين سيستمها دائماً در حال تكامل و پيشرفت است و ما در اين مختصر سعي نموده‌ايم تا اصول كلي و امكانات عمومي اين سيستمها را به همراه برخي از موارد نمونه از مشخصات و امكانات تجهيزات براي اطلاع و آشنايي خوانندگان عزيز ارائه نماييم.
*عموماً در سيستمهاي* *CCTV** تجهيزات زير مورد استفاده قرار ميگيرد:*
1ـ دوربين (camera)
2ـ كاور دوربين (camera Housing)
3ـ پايه دوربين  BASE)يا( Bracket
4ـ نمايش دهنده تصوير  monitor)  يا TV)
5ـ انتخاب كننده (switcher)
6ـ كواد (Quad)
7ـ تركيب كننده (Multiplexer)
8ـ ضبط كننده (Recorder)
9ـ كنترل كننده (controller)
10ـ كارتهاي تصوير (capture card)
11ـ تقويت كننده راديويي (Booster)
12ـ نظم دهنده ويديويي (Video Router)

منبع : http://fakhrimen.ir/

سایت : http://fakhrimen.ir/index.aspx?siteid=93&fkeyid=&siteid=93&pageid=1557

----------


## borzoo2

*نرم افزار مدیریت تصویر دوربین های هایک ویژن iVMS 4200* 

نرم افزار IVMS، یک نرم افزار مدیریت تصویر همه کاره است که جهت مدیریت کردن، DVR، NVR و دوربین های تحت شبکه، انکودرها، دستگاههای کنترل دسترسی، پنل های کنترل امنیتی و… استفاده می شود. این نرم افزار بصورت همزمان چند فعالیت را با همدیگر انجام می دهد این فعالیت ها عبارتند از: نمایش تصاویر زنده، ضبط تصاویر دوربین، جستجو از راه دور، بازپخش تصاویر از راه دور، بک آپ گرفتن تصاویر ضبط شده در غالب فایل، دریافت و مدیریت آلارم های مدار بسته و… این فعالیت توسط نرم افزار IVMS-4200 روی کلیه تجهیزات متصل شده به آن در پروژه های کوچک و متوسط انجام می شود. ساختار منعطف و ساده این نرم افزار جهت استفاده باعث می شود تا از نرم افزار مدیریت تصویر بصورت گسترده ای در صنایع مختلف مورد استفاده قرار بگیرد از جمله می توان به امنیت عمومی، نظامی، ارتباطات، حمل و نقل، آموزش و پرورش، پروژه های صنعتی و …اشاره کرد.

ادامه مقاله رو اینجا بخوانید

----------


## borzoo2

WDR مخفف Wide Dynamic Range هست که به نوعی تکنولوژی گفته می شود که قابلیت تطبیق دریچه دیافراگم دوربین با تغییر نور منعکس شده از شی در محیط و تصویر برداری با کیفیت مناسب گفته می شود.زمانی که صحبت از دوربین مدار بسته می کنیم در وحله ی اول کیفیت تصویر برداری دوربین برای ما بسیار اهمیت دارد، موارد مختلفی بر روی کیفیت تصویر، تاثیر مستقیم دارد که از جمله ی آنها می توان به رزولوشن، پهنای باند، سرعت تصویر برداری، WDR، BLC، HLC و… اشاره نمود. در این مجال سعی در ارائه شرحی در خصوص تکنولوژی WDR روی دوربین های مدار بسته تحت شبکه داریم، از شما دعوت می کنیم که همراه ما باشید:تکنولوژی WDR، در واقع یک تکنولوژی پیشرفته است که در ایران بیشتر به اسم ضد نور معروف شده است، در واقع این تکنولوژی به دوربین در تصویر برداری مناسب از مناظری که دارای چند نور مختلف هستند ( مثل نور زیاد بیرونی و نور کم داخلی) کمک شایانی می کند.تصویر برداری توسط دوربین های مدار بسته تحت شبکه معمولی، در محیط هایی که سطوح نوری متفاوتی دارند دچار مشکل می شود و تصویر تاریک می شود و این موضوع یک نقطه ضعف بزرگ برای این نوع دوربین ها به حساب می آید. بعنوان مثال زمانی که دوربین در حال تصویر برداری در یک محیط است یک منبع نوری قوی مانند نور خورشید، نور چراغ خودرو، یک درب یا پنجره رو به بیرون و…، باعث تنگ تر شدن دریچه دیافراگم دوربین مدار بسته شده و نقاط کم نور واقع در میدان دید دوربین کاملا تاریک دیده می شوند. در اینجاست که تکنولوژی WDR به کمک دوربین های مدار بسته می آید.در یک تعریف WDR، به توانایی کنترل هوشمند دریچه دیافراگم دوربین در مقابل کم و یا زیاد شدن انعکاس نور از شی به دوربین در محیط های دارای حداقل دو نور، و ارائه تصویر مناسب گفته می شود. هنگامی که زاویه دید دوربین رو به پنجره یا درب ورودی، تصویر شخص تاریک و تصویر فضای بیرون روشن و نامشخص می باشد که این امر باعث ارائه تصویر فاقد ارزش می شود اما با استفاده از دوربین های با قابلیت WDR، تصویر بصورت کاملا مطلوب توسط فیلترهای جبران ساز و کنترل کننده دیافراگم اصلاح شده و در اختیار قرار می گیرد.
*تکنولوژی WDR به دو نوع تقسیم می شود که عبارتند از: WDR و DWDR.*

*WDR:*

 این تکنولوژی به دوربین مدار بسته این امکان را می دهد تا در شرایط نوری نامناسب که در بالا به آن اشاره شد، تصویر با کیفیت بگیرد. این تکنولوژی هم در دوربین های آنالوگ و هم در دوربین های تحت شبکه (IP)، وجود دارد و واحد آن دسی بل می باشد. بعنوان مثال یک دوربین مدار بسته با WDR، معادل ۱۲۰ دسی بل، به دوربین امکان تصویر برداری با کیفیت در هر شرایط سخت نوری را با کیفیت عالی می دهد.*DWDR:*

مفهوم WDR دیجیتال یک تکنیک نرم افزاری می باشد که از طریق تنظیم اشعه جبران ساز ( گاما) و با جبران نقاط تاریک تصویر کار می کند. در این روش از دو پردازنده مجزا جهت تصویر برداری از نقاط تاریک و روشن استفاده می کند و از تلفیق این دو تصویر یک تصویر با کیفیت مناسب بدست می آید. تکنولوژی WDR دیجیتال قابل تنظیم از سطح ۱ تا ۸ می باشد اما باید توجه داشت که تنظیم دوربین ها با این تکنولوژی بسیار حساس و پیچیده می باشد.
 جدول مقایسه ای بین WDR و DWDR:مقایسه
Digital WDR
WDR

تکنولوژی
جبران نور نقاط مختلف تصویر توسط اشعه گاما
ترکیب پرتوهای کم و زیاد نور در یک فریم.

مزایا
کیفیت عکس مناسب
کیفیت عکس عالی

معایب
امکان از بین رفتن قسمتی از تصویر
ممکن است دچار پراکندگی رنگ شود و یا رنگ ها در حالت پر نور طبیعی به نظر نیایند.


*نوشته مهندس حمید وجودی*

----------

